# Tailing sheepshead



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Stumbled upon a flat loaded with sheeps tailing for the first time ever! only brought spinning gear and weedless gulp shrimp, which was rejected many times. I already know sheepshead are difficult A-holes, but I’ve never had the chance to sight fish them. What artificial, fly or bait do do I need to bring next time for success?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I like to use strong arm merkins or smaller redfish crack style flies for sheepies. Those seem to be the most consistent for me. It’s still a numbers game though. Most will blow out when you cast at them. I like to cast close and keep the fly movement to a minimum. Just tiny little strips with long pauses if they are looking at it. Like a shrimp or crab trying to bury in the bottom. If you miss the hook set put it right back on top of them.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I’ve caught sheepshead on virtually every fly I use for redfish and I’ve had even more sheepshead refuse virtually every fly I tie.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ve had a few eats but can’t get them hooked. The mouth full of teeth make it tough I guess. Should I let them eat it longer?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheep in Ding Darling are impossible in my book, I absolutely have tried everything, totally impressed w folks that put the steel to them! Hasn’t happened to me yet!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

They are a pain to get to eat around here. 

try a shrimp on a small circle with a light split shot. Throw it by whatever you see tailing and wait for them to find it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Like everything else stated. Generally same redfish patterns work, but it’s a numbers game. I’ve found a fly tied on a gama b10s to work well as it’s thin wire and can punch between gaps in the teeth.
When in doubt I just pull this out. Has NEVER failed me yet…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownDog said:


> They are a pain to get to eat around here.
> 
> try a shrimp on a small circle with a light split shot. Throw it by whatever you see tailing and wait for them to find it.


That’s cheating


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I have caught three sheepies on fly during a floodtide, and have had two more eat and come unbuttoned. So i'm batting somewhere in the range of 3 for 6,956 shots. Small kung fu crab did it. All the fish I caught and hooked were on the big size. All three of the fish I caught had the hook nearly fall out of their mouths when I landed them. This is in SC. I feel like those gulf sheeps are easier to come by. Could be wrong.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s cheating


sometimes life is about results haha!

works on tailing black drum too

but I agree with your premise


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've caught quite of them on fly and on a bunch of different patterns. #4 to #2 size hooks and I prefer hooks with wider gaps to help get behind the teeth and stick them in the roof of the mouth. I like flies that have a lot of movement so things like rabbit strip and marabou. Blacks, purples, olive, shrimp browns with not a lot of flash. When you get the fly to the fish let it sit. Despite being very skittish, they are quite curious and will come zipping up to a fly to investigate. Keep your line tight and just use little ticks to induce movement and keep them interested. Watch the fish not the fly for the strike. They will typically roll and then their fins will flare as they suck the fly in. When you feel weight on the line, come tight, let them run and hit them hard.
After a few years of actively chasing sheepies on the fly, we've kinda figured you need 20-30 shots at sheepies to get one. It is a generalization of course as I get blanked by them all the time and other times we stab them in the face one after another. No matter, it is a numbers game with them.
Incidentally, using bait or fake bait is no challenge to catch them. Sure they are delicious and if you just want some fish tacos then soak away but the real reason they are such a reward to catch on fly is because they are so challenging to get everything to come together and get one to hand.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I've caught quite of them on fly and on a bunch of different patterns. #4 to #2 size hooks and I prefer hooks with wider gaps to help get behind the teeth and stick them in the roof of the mouth. I like flies that have a lot of movement so things like rabbit strip and marabou. Blacks, purples, olive, shrimp browns with not a lot of flash. When you get the fly to the fish let it sit. Despite being very skittish, they are quite curious and will come zipping up to a fly to investigate. Keep your line tight and just use little ticks to induce movement and keep them interested. Watch the fish not the fly for the strike. They will typically roll and then their fins will flare as they suck the fly in. When you feel weight on the line, come tight, let them run and hit them hard.
> After a few years of actively chasing sheepies on the fly, we've kinda figured you need 20-30 shots at sheepies to get one. It is a generalization of course as I get blanked by them all the time and other times we stab them in the face one after another. No matter, it is a numbers game with them.
> Incidentally, using bait or fake bait is no challenge to catch them. Sure they are delicious and if you just want some fish tacos then soak away but the real reason they are such a reward to catch on fly is because they are so challenging to get everything to come together and get one to hand.





jay.bush1434 said:


> I've caught quite of them on fly and on a bunch of different patterns. #4 to #2 size hooks and I prefer hooks with wider gaps to help get behind the teeth and stick them in the roof of the mouth. I like flies that have a lot of movement so things like rabbit strip and marabou. Blacks, purples, olive, shrimp browns with not a lot of flash. When you get the fly to the fish let it sit. Despite being very skittish, they are quite curious and will come zipping up to a fly to investigate. Keep your line tight and just use little ticks to induce movement and keep them interested. Watch the fish not the fly for the strike. They will typically roll and then their fins will flare as they suck the fly in. When you feel weight on the line, come tight, let them run and hit them hard.
> After a few years of actively chasing sheepies on the fly, we've kinda figured you need 20-30 shots at sheepies to get one. It is a generalization of course as I get blanked by them all the time and other times we stab them in the face one after another. No matter, it is a numbers game with them.
> Incidentally, using bait or fake bait is no challenge to catch them. Sure they are delicious and if you just want some fish tacos then soak away but the real reason they are such a reward to catch on fly is because they are so challenging to get everything to come together and get one to hand.


Permit with stripes basically. As to your observation of sometimes getting skunked and other times catching one after another, that's been my experience as well, Pretty much if they feel like eating they'll eat and if they don't it doesn't matter what you do. To borrow a phrase from Steve Huff they aren't an honest fish.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I have the right flies already. Not too proud to “cheat” with live shrimp either. I’ve only ever targeted them on docks with fiddler crabs and even that is frustrating. It was just really neat to watch them tail, spook, only move a foot or so, then tail again.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

also, similar methods work for both sheepshead and tarpon. See image below..


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I would say sheepshead are just assholes. I have caught 1 on a small crab pattern and 1 on a chartreuse/ white clouser .....after casting at several hundred. Very frustrating fish on fly....but I used to load the boat with them on fiddler crabs


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

dbrady784 said:


> also, similar methods work for both sheepshead and tarpon. See image below..
> 
> View attachment 184905


Yikes, if in fl the judge would take your gear, vehicle, boat and house.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> Thanks guys! Sounds like I have the right flies already. Not too proud to “cheat” with live shrimp either. I’ve only ever targeted them on docks with fiddler crabs and even that is frustrating. It was just really neat to watch them tail, spook, only move a foot or so, then tail again.


Have had good success on all gold krystal flash clousers with gold bead chain eyes.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

dbrady784 said:


> also, similar methods work for both sheepshead and tarpon. See image below..
> 
> View attachment 184905


What broad head do you recommend?


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

flytyn said:


> Yikes, if in fl the judge would take your gear, vehicle, boat and house.


No SHIT! Lock you up and throw away the keys.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

flytyn said:


> Have had good success on all gold krystal flash clousers with gold bead chain eyes.


Pic?
I actually caught the very first one I thew at! A big one on the back side of Galveston while visiting from Oregon before moving to TX. It was a bad cast behind in in a pothole and I just left it. When it turned around I gave it one little bump and the fish rushed the fly. Haven't caught one since on a fly.


----------



## gchatani (Mar 21, 2014)

I am a bit of a Sheepie masochist. Like most have said they are moody as hell, but if they are happy, they can be caught with pretty good consistency. If your fish are tailing they can be caught. I almost exclusively fish Alphlexo crabs in olive or brown or Strongarms in olive. I barely crawl the bug and sometimes will not move it at all. They will often inspect the fly for what seems an eternity. Other times they will nose down and eat it as soon as it gets in their window which is usually pretty small. You need to read the fish. If he eyes it and starts to lose interest, give it a little bump. If he comes back to the fly, keep the dance going. It’s a numbers game but a fun one. 

































But there is a reason this is on my wall.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

gchatani said:


> I am a bit of a Sheepie masochist. Like most have said they are moody as hell, but if they are happy, they can be caught with pretty good consistency. If your fish are tailing they can be caught. I almost exclusively fish Alphlexo crabs in olive or brown or Strongarms in olive. I barely crawl the bug and sometimes will not move it at all. They will often inspect the fly for what seems an eternity. Other times they will nose down and eat it as soon as it gets in their window which is usually pretty small. You need to read the fish. If he eyes it and starts to lose interest, give it a little bump. If he comes back to the fly, keep the dance going. It’s a numbers game but a fun one.
> 
> View attachment 184943
> 
> ...


This sheep quest is seemingly going to be my next obsession. I’ve watched some videos of flexos, but never tied one. I’m loving the idea to cast and wait to wiggle


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

One year when I was living in Lake Charles a flat near town was covered with that stringy filamentous algae and it was loaded with sheepshead in there rooting around for shrimp and crabs. One day I managed to catch 3 sheepshead targeting them, my best day on goats yet, but while there I observed something. I would cast the fly and start stripping it, the sheepshead would follow the fly then turn so that they were swimming on their side and continue to follow it. Eventually a couple of them followed it all the way to the boat and I could see what was going on. They were turning on their side to get their eye right over the fly to inspect it as they followed it. I told a buddy of mine about what I saw, he went to the same flat a day later and called me to confirm that I wasn't crazy, the fish were eyeballing flies. 
And Gchatani I love that Pucket print.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> This sheep quest is seemingly going to be my next obsession. I’ve watched some videos of flexos, but never tied one. I’m loving the idea to cast and wait to wiggle


You say you are loving the idea of waiting and wiggling, but just wait. You love them or hate them and often in the same cast.
Here's another tip, try to approach them coming upwind or up current. The reason being is that you can use the wind/current to keep the boat from over running the fish. It's a lot easier for the pusher man to control the boat against the wind/current than it is to try to stop the boat quickly without spooking the fish. This buys the person up front some time to let the fly soak or make another cast.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Caught this one yesterday, tossed a rather large bull redfish fly at it and let it set







and it jumped on it like a fat kid on a Twinkie.


----------



## Chris_Elkins (Jul 25, 2015)

try the artificial called crusty crab. you can sight cast to them. they work beneath a cork too.


----------

